# Mystère vidéos présentes sur ipad



## jey040 (2 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon topic mais cela fait un moment que je cherche et je n'ai toujours pas réussi à solutionner ce problème qui reste un mystère.

Lorsque je connecte mon ipad à itunes, en bas, dans la frise capacité, itunes me dit que j'ai 3go de vidéos présentes sur mon ipad. Hors j'ai beau désactiver les vidéos et séries, j'ai toujours cette part qui est prise par les vidéos qui ne sont pas présentes.

Quelqu'un aurait il une explication?

merci d'avance


----------



## Nicosun (2 Février 2011)

Tu n'aura pas loué un ou 2 films qui resteraient dans dans l'app video de l'ipad ?


----------



## jey040 (2 Février 2011)

Rrrrrrr !!!!

c'était bien çà !! j'ai cherché pendant des heures sur le net ! Et une fois de plus c'est Mac G qui a trouvé la solution !

Merci beaucoup Nicosun pour ta réponse rapide et très efficace !!


----------

